# White Lake East of Wawa



## wally28 (Jan 14, 2010)

Having fished this lake many times in June and did very good on eyes, has any one fished it in Sep. This year we are going in Sep. Any info will greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Ontario North Fishing (Apr 12, 2011)

I have fished White Lake several times before but like yourself never in Sept. I would target areas adjacent to deep water and fish a little deeper then you are used to in June. Bottom bouncers and spinners will help you locate fish and then you can perhaps target them with jigs and minnows depending on water temps. Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I know a bunch of guys we fish with in the spring on a lake near that area, go back up in Sept. They love that time of year. They tell us no bugs, and the pike/walleye fishing is much better for the larger fish. Once the water warms the walleye really take a crawler good. Minnows in the spring and crawlers in summer and fall.


----------



## wally28 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, in mid June the bite is amazing up in the north end around Steamboat Island.


----------



## wally28 (Jan 14, 2010)

wally28 said:


> Thanks guys, in mid June the bite is amazing up in the north end around Steamboat Island.


Kingfisher, any chance of giving the name of the lake near White Lake? Pm me if necessary, Thanks


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Wakami Lake, SE of Wawa


----------



## wally28 (Jan 14, 2010)

Actually I meant to say WEST of Wawa sorry about that. Operator error!


----------



## jmpgrr (Feb 20, 2013)

I


wally28 said:


> Actually I meant to say WEST of Wawa sorry about that. Operator error!


Is it a lake you can drive into?
Accommodations on the lake?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

jmpgrr said:


> I
> 
> Is it a lake you can drive into?
> Accommodations on the lake?



White Lake? You can drive to it and there's a campground right on the lake.


----------



## jmpgrr (Feb 20, 2013)

Jimbos said:


> White Lake? You can drive to it and there's a campground right on the lake.


Wakami lake is the lake I was referring to


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

jmpgrr said:


> Wakami lake is the lake I was referring to


Yes it is, has a provincial campground on it. One end of the campground is called Birch something? Where most of the Michigan guys camp. Great whitefish and walleye lake. Pike fishing is very good but no size in the spring. I have heard the guys I know go up in the fall and do well on bigger pike. I have been going there since 1976. My dad took me up there with all the guys from Antrim County. I have taken my boys up there several times.

They have a website for the campground


----------



## jmpgrr (Feb 20, 2013)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Yes it is, has a provincial campground on it. One end of the campground is called Birch something? Where most of the Michigan guys camp. Great whitefish and walleye lake. Pike fishing is very good but no size in the spring. I have heard the guys I know go up in the fall and do well on bigger pike. I have been going there since 1976. My dad took me up there with all the guys from Antrim County. I have taken my boys up there several times.


Thanks for the info kingfisher


----------



## jmpgrr (Feb 20, 2013)

W


jmpgrr said:


> Thanks for the info kingfisher


what kind of fishing techniques for walleye in summer? Bottom bouncer/ crawlers?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

We always fished colder water temps. Bait of choice was Rapala's, live minnows with slip bobbers and casting with twister tails. I have been told use crawlers after the water goes above 70 degrees up there. If you do decide to go PM me and I can give specific spots and techniques that really worked for us.

For whitefish they use wax worms and wigglers. The whitefish will hit the minnows and just about anything else as long as its not to big.


----------



## jmpgrr (Feb 20, 2013)

kingfisher 11 said:


> We always fished colder water temps. Bait of choice was Rapala's, live minnows with slip bobbers and casting with twister tails. I have been told use crawlers after the water goes above 70 degrees up there. If you do decide to go PM me and I can give specific spots and techniques that really worked for us.
> 
> For whitefish they use wax worms and wigglers. The whitefish will hit the minnows and just about anything else as long as its not to big.


I'm considering going end of July / first part of August for a week. I'd take my 16 ft. Pro deep v tracker and the bare essentials for camping. I'll pm you for details once I'm certain I'm heading up that way. And thanks for the offer of information


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

jmpgrr said:


> I'm considering going end of July / first part of August for a week. I'd take my 16 ft. Pro deep v tracker and the bare essentials for camping. I'll pm you for details once I'm certain I'm heading up that way. And thanks for the offer of information


You won't regret it. I would sure like to talk my boys into making the trip in the fall. I heard the later you go the less bugs. We have done 3 and 4 day trips. I would like to spend a week up there. I know of lakes you can portage to that have huge pike and they will hit anything that flashes off the lake.


----------



## jmpgrr (Feb 20, 2013)

kingfisher 11 said:


> You won't regret it. I would sure like to talk my boys into making the trip in the fall. I heard the later you go the less bugs. We have done 3 and 4 day trips. I would like to spend a week up there. I know of lakes you can portage to that have huge pike and they will hit anything that flashes off the lake.


I would love to go in the fall, but have to go back to work on 8/15
If you could choose white lake wakami lake.... Which would you choos


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

jmpgrr said:


> I would love to go in the fall, but have to go back to work on 8/15
> If you could choose white lake wakami lake.... Which would you choos


I personally can't say, I have never fished White Lake


----------



## jmpgrr (Feb 20, 2013)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I personally can't say, I have never fished White Lake


Excellent.. Thanks


----------

